# Aion US IP-Sperre?



## BlackAir (9. Mai 2012)

Huhu,
da Google nichts davon aussagt frage ich hier mal, ich wollte mal auf den Amerikanischen Servern spielen, nur leider habe ich Probleme beim Einloggen, somit meine Frage, beseitzt die Amerikanische version von Aion eine IP-Sperre?


----------



## Torsley (10. Mai 2012)

wenn man ein wenig bei google nachbort gibt es viele threads die die frage aufwerfen wie man als eu spieler auf us servern bzw umgekerrt spielen kann. ich denke also das es ohne weitere maßnahmen nicht möglich ist. aber da müstest du nochmal genauer gucken.


----------

